# Transition to ipv6 have you already done it (business/enterprise)?



## freebuser (Nov 27, 2021)

Recently I have started to DualStack my online services and wondered how many of us actually started/completed the conversion?

Please share your experience/issues and future plans too..


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 27, 2021)

Running rtsold on PPPoE.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 27, 2021)

Someone, maybe you, already did a poll or asked this same question just recently. You should search for that thread and go from there.


----------



## Max212 (Nov 27, 2021)

@OP, I was recently asking the similar question with poll.
You can find the answers/results there: 









						IPv6 home network
					

Hi,  I have possibility do deploy IPv6 in my home network. Is it worth it, except to learn new tech :) Do you run IPv6 in your home networks? If yes, why? Also do you run dual stack or do you run NAT64 and DNS64?  Thank you




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## freebuser (Nov 28, 2021)

Max212 said:


> @OP, I was recently asking the similar question with poll.
> You can find the answers/results there:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for pointing out, but I was interested on an overall implementation (businesses and enterprises includes) rather than just home networks.


----------



## freebuser (Nov 28, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Someone, maybe you, already did a poll or asked this same question just recently. You should search for that thread and go from there.



Thanks for pointing out, but I was interested on an overall implementation (businesses and enterprises includes) rather than just home networks.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Nov 28, 2021)

My servers use only IPv4. Less headaches configuring firewalls and blocking attacks.


----------



## neel (Nov 29, 2021)

I usually run dual-stack on home clients and cloud/dedicated servers.

My home servers are sadly IPv4-only since CenturyLink's 6rd is flakey, especially with Tor relays, and I find it easier to use one Dynamic DNS entry than multiple. I could go with Comcast which has much better IPv6 but that would mean living under a data cap and slow uploads (since CenturyLink has FTTH to me not DSL).


----------

